# Hi! First post..



## frijon (May 22, 2007)

Hi!

This is the closest i have ever felt to realizing there are others that feel like me! 

My story is that when I was eight years old, i suddenly felt like my perceptions were abit off, like my vision was abit off. To my knowledge there was never any trauma, and I had an ok childhood. I think I fit the Derealization diagnosis the best, although it is without anxiety, and i KNOW that everything is real. It's only the perception that is abit off, like I said.

Anyways, this has been there forever since, I am now 27. I tend not to think about it too much, but of course i dream that it oneday might be gone. 

That is not to say I have not thought about it alot! Maybe to the point of obsessing, and i can relate to the feeling of litterally losing my mind. Mostly I have kept this to myself, but my girlfriend knows. I ones tried to tell my parents at about 12, but they never mentioned the incident again. I believe they hoped for it to resolve itself.

The feeling is always there as I said, but the intensity goes up and down, and mostly i have found that it relates to how much you socialise.

I worked for a while where i sat infront of a computer almost all day long and spoke seldomly to others, and i found that i would feel even more off when i got home at night. I quit this job.

At the other end was when i was travelling for half a year, always meeting people and such, i remember that when i came home, i felt very much there for a while, but it wore off.

I have never spoken with professionls about this, seeing that the chance of misunderstanding is quite grave. Medication seems to be meant for treating byproducts like anxiety, and i believe they would not be of help for me.

Some questions I have always wanted to ask if i met someone like me:

Do you feel the same unrealness in your dreams? (Lucid dreaming etc.)

Do you feel the same "offness" applied to what you hear?

Do you often blackout when you drink? And more so if you felt the "offness" extra strong that day?

..hm, i guess there will be more..

Looking forward to any replies!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Welcome frijon, I will answer your questions.

1: Do you feel the same unrealness in your dreams? Yes, but not always. I have had a lot of lucid dreams but the last one I had was different, I realized I was dreaming but couldn't change anything :shock: 
2: Do you feel the same "offness" applied to what you hear? Yeah, sometimes it just sounds like people are talking gibberish or I only catch certain words.
3: Do you often blackout when you drink? And more so if you felt the "offness" extra strong that day? No but I often feel like I am going to black out. 

Greg


----------

